# Do I need detritus worms?



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

I have never seen any worms in mine. Prior to tear down and move i had never vacuumed the gravel in almost 6 months. When i set up the tank with the same gravel saw no signs of any. The gravel wad also surprisingly clean for being so "neglected".
Vac the gravel is probably best left to just the debris on the top with planted tanks. Don't disturb the gravel. You're just removing natural fertilizer.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

chris_ranger said:


> I have never seen any worms in mine. Prior to tear down and move i had never vacuumed the gravel in almost 6 months.


Ah, well, you need some also. :hihi:



chris_ranger said:


> Vac the gravel is probably best left to just the debris on the top with planted tanks. Don't disturb the gravel. You're just removing natural fertilizer.


Yeah, but the good news/bad news is I have some rapidly growing crypts that are a thick forest and there's no non-damaging way to get a siphon down under them.

I'm just worried I have a bit too much natural fertilizer. But maybe not.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Although the meds should have killed them they appearently survived in the small tank?
Just because you don't see them in large tank does not mean there are none IMO.
They only swim or show themselves when O2 is lower then usaull or inadequate,which I doubt is an issue with your tank.
Do you need them?
If you want them they also live in your filters so a piece of media would likely seed your other tank.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Coralbandit said:


> Although the meds should have killed them they appearently survived in the small tank?
> Just because you don't see them in large tank does not mean there are none IMO.
> They only swim or show themselves when O2 is lower then usaull or inadequate,which I doubt is an issue with your tank.
> Do you need them?
> If you want them they also live in your filters so a piece of media would likely seed your other tank.


It would appear they did survive in one. It is of course possible they are in the other as well, but in the small tank stirring the substrate in sections away from roots will always cause a few to show up. No amount of stirring has turned over in the large.

I had not heard they were in the media, I will look next time I clean a filter, and may be able to transport some that way.


----------

